# irish (Cork) guy looking for help and advice about moving to australia



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,
I would love to hear from anyone who can give me some advice regarding
moving to australia, recommend agent etc where is the best place to live with young family etc, thanks in advance.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you mean real estate agent. I think perhaps you should list all the things you need advice about. What sort of environment you want for yr children, I think everyone is going to recommend their own choice but I think it should be based on what you want for yr family and where you are going to be working


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

*hi*



macca_24 said:


> Do you mean real estate agent. I think perhaps you should list all the things you need advice about. What sort of environment you want for yr children, I think everyone is going to recommend their own choice but I think it should be based on what you want for yr family and where you are going to be working


sorry first time on a forum.
Agent to help with visa app.
I have a 20 moth old boy, I hope to work within the financial services industry, my wife is a hairdresser, lookimg for a place with a big irish community, safe place to live nice lifestyle etc. any info would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow you make me feel like I know nothing about my own country but I will stand corrected here but I don't know of any Irish Communities here. Heaps of Kiwi's at Bondi I think maybe a few Irish over that way too. Do you like beaches and so living on the coast? Best idea for hairdressing I reackon is to start up yr own mobile business


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi TeamDaly, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Check out the sticky posts at the top of the forum since there is loads advice there about moving to Oz. 

If you do a search on agents then you'll find some recommendations - I used the Emigration Group in the UK, and Dolly used George Lombard in Oz. There are also some agents on this forum - they are based in Oz mainly but that's not an issue and it may be cheaper for you considering the exchange rates. 

If you search on Irish you'll find our Irish members  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

teamdaly said:


> sorry first time on a forum.
> Agent to help with visa app.
> I have a 20 moth old boy, I hope to work within the financial services industry, my wife is a hairdresser, lookimg for a place with a big irish community, safe place to live nice lifestyle etc. any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks



Hello Dublin lass here living on the sunshine coast,  I know there is a big Celtic scene in Brisbane hoping to get to one of the events with my Scottish friends Sydney I think has one im not a 100% on that though I know they have hurling though, friends of mine played when over on their whv.

your wife will have no problems finding work or better yet opening up her own business i actually feel there is a niche in the market for a hairdresser that does wash and blow drys or sets for people . she will be in for a shock as to they way they do hair here. its one price for a cut, extra for wash and a blow dry is basically running the dryer over your hair. you don't feel pampered at all LOL Sorry going off a bit there lol. 

I like Brisbane and sunshine coast although its very hot and humid . lifestyle is good but hard to get used to and very hard when your used to having friends and family to help out with the children. its lovely having the beaches so close and taking off for a BBQ fishing or that. 

we are here nearly 7 months now and have enjoyed it but our plan is to go home in February 


hope ive helped a bit good luck

oh for got to mention will it be your wife's trade you go on. we used a agent for the trades assessment and did the application by our selves applied on line and front loaded police checks and medicals found doing the application on line straight forward and handy enough just had to double check every thing. 

we applied for a 175 skilled independent visa applied last January had our visa grant letter in august they made changes to the system in june and updated their system so i reckon only for that we would have had it in July but all good in the end 

you can use an agent some of them are great, but they can be pricey and every little bit counts so if your application is straight forward then you should be ok doing it your self just double check every thing

Niamh


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks baby75, may I ask why your going home? all i hear iis good things about it?
cheers


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

teamdaly said:


> Thanks baby75, may I ask why your going home? all i hear iis good things about it?
> cheers


Hey teamdaly, we are friends of baby75 and have been in brissie for 8 weeks now. There are loads of Irish here in Brisbane with heaps of community based social events you can get a good knees up to (especially the Brisbane Celtic f.c Supporters Club  who do a huge Paddy's day parade) and it's a belter. There are also Scottish and Irish (Celtic) organisations you can join that are family orientated and also teach the kids to play bagpipes, bodrum etc. and they have organised highland games etc.,

There are plenty to keep you going here but you have to make a BIG effort and through yourself into the scene, but it's all there if you want it!

Good luck with everything


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry, i meant 'throw'.....................just realised my appaling spelling mistake.

Totally mortified now lol


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bad spilling*



scottishcelts said:


> Sorry, i meant 'throw'.....................just realised my appaling spelling mistake.
> 
> Totally mortified now lol


Quite right scottishcelts, you're spalling is dasgusting.

By the way, whereabouts is the Celtic Pub. Is it near you or the city centre?
St. Paddy's sounds fun. Used to go to NY for the march & have been told I quite enjoyed it


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey teamdaly, we are friends of baby75 and have been in brissie for 8 weeks now. There are loads of Irish here in Brisbane with heaps of community based social events you can get a good knees up to (especially the Brisbane Celtic f.c Supporters Club  who do a huge Paddy's day parade) and it's a belter. There are also Scottish and Irish (Celtic) organisations you can join that are family orientated and also teach the kids to play bagpipes, bodrum etc. and they have organised highland games etc.,
> 
> There are plenty to keep you going here but you have to make a BIG effort and through yourself into the scene, but it's all there if you want it!
> 
> Good luck with everything


Thanks, much appreciated.
Hope to talk to ye guys soon.


----------



## SunshineSmile (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi teamdaly,
Fellow Corkonian here. You need to get out of Cork boy, we are all on a sinking ship! Hoping to be in Brisbane in July 2009 away from the cold, wind, rain and all the wistful talk of the mis-spent "Celtic Tiger" years. Do some research on Brisbane, it has a lot to offer.
Regards, Steph


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Quite right scottishcelts, you're spalling is dasgusting.
> 
> By the way, whereabouts is the Celtic Pub. Is it near you or the city centre?
> St. Paddy's sounds fun. Used to go to NY for the march & have been told I quite enjoyed it


Hey Nelbhoy, the Cellic sure is in the city centre, if you look up their website it shows you footage of the parade (very vocal too) brings a tear tae yer eye - the Celts are givin it laldy! 

You've been to the New York Paddy's day parades then? Must have been brilliant - always wanted to do that!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

teamdaly said:


> Thanks, much appreciated.
> Hope to talk to ye guys soon.



Anytime guys


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

teamdaly said:


> Thanks baby75, may I ask why your going home? all i hear iis good things about it?
> cheers


no problem, well Australia is not for us, we had very good family support and good friends back home and I am a home bird it was my DH dream to come to Australia plus that and his BF lived here. so we decided to give it a go as work was drying up at home and the thoughts of sun and sea working and seeing Australia was the best thing ever .looking at prices on line we thought it would be much cheaper to live here and I guess we are guilty of having rose tinted glasses on lol

the reality was still good but not what we want for the rest of our lives, I think we ,well.. I missed my family so much and decided that i wanted my kids to know their grandparents esp my DH as they are so good to us and the kids. I want the kids to know them and for the grandparents to enjoy them while they can as well before they get to old. 

living and working here you realise its not cheap and hard work. paying rent bills 
but that can happen any were lol Australia is a great country but I guess simply will never be home for me. we have had some very very very bad times here you certainly need your wist about you and some good but it has made us realise were we want to be.

even though its been very hard for us I'm glad i came and met great people (scottishcelts and her family) seen lots of great things, loads of sunshine 

I don't want to be all negative and down on OZ , my advice to any one coming over is keep your options open rent your house back home. don't ship every thing straight away. if you can come on a recce and stay for at least a month check out the jobs and rate of living. then when you do come over and after a few months realise na its not for us then you can go home if you want to the worst thing to do is get caught up in bills here and feel trapped 

hope that helps ive skimmed over things lol


----------



## karlom (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hi Team Daly*



teamdaly said:


> Hi,
> I would love to hear from anyone who can give me some advice regarding
> moving to australia, recommend agent etc where is the best place to live with young family etc, thanks in advance.



Nice to hear from another Irish person wanting to go Down Under. I lived in Oz for a year about 10 years ago and just cannot get it out of my head since. I am now married with a little girl (2) and I am trying desperately to (1) get a visa (2) convince my wife that it's a good idea to go there.

She has agreed in principle that we might go for a year if/when we get a visa. My plan is that once she is there for a year she will love it and so will the little one and we will end up staying.

I am half way down the applicaiton process. I hope to submit the documentation for the visa mid feb. We are doing our IELTS exam in UCD in early feb. I am using a migration agent in Brisbane, found her on the net and she is registered. She seems good. (time will tell!)

I think you mentioned that you worked in Financial services. So do I but recently qualified as an accountant (which helpd for visa), but still working in FS.

We have spoken about Melbourne as a perferred destination as the climate seems to be very pleasant, and not too hot.

how far are you with your plans?

Karl


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

karlom said:


> Nice to hear from another Irish person wanting to go Down Under. I lived in Oz for a year about 10 years ago and just cannot get it out of my head since. I am now married with a little girl (2) and I am trying desperately to (1) get a visa (2) convince my wife that it's a good idea to go there.
> 
> She has agreed in principle that we might go for a year if/when we get a visa. My plan is that once she is there for a year she will love it and so will the little one and we will end up staying.
> 
> ...



Hi Karlom,
i have an agent in ireland and oz working on my visa at the moment.
My wife is main applicant as her skills are sought after, but she is Korean and needs ielts which is on in cork in March. I keep hearing Melbourne is a nice place to live. I cannot see a rosy future for Ireland at the moment and the news just gets worse. DO you recommend Melbourne?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

teamdaly said:


> Hi Karlom,
> i have an agent in ireland and oz working on my visa at the moment.
> My wife is main applicant as her skills are sought after, but she is Korean and needs ielts which is on in cork in March. I keep hearing Melbourne is a nice place to live. I cannot see a rosy future for Ireland at the moment and the news just gets worse. DO you recommend Melbourne?



My brother was in Melbourne for a few months he liked it just not were he was staying in backpackers he did say that the heat is not intense there as here on the Sunshine coast.

A word of warning though we came here because of lack of work in Ireland my DH is a welder he was made redundant 4 times in two years back home 3 companys he worked for closed down

but we thought there would be great opernutites here and loads of work but I dont know if its Christmas or fear of a recession here but he was just let go tuesday they are closeing no work after christmas and he has called in to a few other companies and one was letting 3 lads go the rest have no jobs going. so he is off to Brisbane tomorrow to a recruitment agency to see if there is any thing going for over the Christmas period and for the new year.

the way it works here with working is you are either 
Casual full time = work full time get slightly better wages than permanent as you don't get paid for any holidays and can be let go anytime. 

Permanent Full Time you get paid holidays and usually made permanent after 3 months

we were thinking of may be trying out the mines for work 4 closed down in Townsville so do your research before you come over just in case I think this recession is going to effect every were. if you have extra cash to see you through if work is scarce for a while you'll be grand. we have used all ours so DH needs to get work for over Christmas not entitled to any help here.

but we will find something  its just not all roses the good life takes hard work 

sorry this is just my experiences so far


----------



## karlom (Dec 15, 2008)

teamdaly said:


> Hi Karlom,
> i have an agent in ireland and oz working on my visa at the moment.
> My wife is main applicant as her skills are sought after, but she is Korean and needs ielts which is on in cork in March. I keep hearing Melbourne is a nice place to live. I cannot see a rosy future for Ireland at the moment and the news just gets worse. DO you recommend Melbourne?


Yeah, it certainly seems bad here, and i have no doubt it will get worst. I know all economies go through bad patches and I can live with that but it is the Australian lifestyle that I would love. Away from the grey skies and rain.

I think it would be a great way of life for our daughter also, as it is a real outdoors lifestyle..

I have only ever lived in Sydney, which is a bit of a party city...or maybe that was just me!

I believe Melbourne is more family orientated, parks, culture etc.

I dont know where yet but i believe Mornington is beautiful and not too far from the city.


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

*Hi Again,*

Hi,
did you get to move in the end? We are putting Oz back on the agenda again thaings have got worse here!!
















teamdaly said:


> Hi Karlom,
> i have an agent in ireland and oz working on my visa at the moment.
> My wife is main applicant as her skills are sought after, but she is Korean and needs ielts which is on in cork in March. I keep hearing Melbourne is a nice place to live. I cannot see a rosy future for Ireland at the moment and the news just gets worse. DO you recommend Melbourne?


----------



## andkel (Jan 27, 2011)

HI TeamDaly, we are doing the same from Ireland....have u applied for visa, if so do you know the costs? Txz


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

hi only seen your mail now, im from cork moving to qld. contact skill shortage solutions, in carrigaline, jason is the name of the guy who helped us, his fantastic. We ye thinking moving to?


----------

